# Retriever Hunt Test Picnics WHRC



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

The Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club will be holding it's "picnic" (training days)
Jan. 26th Sat.
Feb. 23rd Sat.
March 30th Sat. 
at the LeeKay dog training area, 2nd gate.
Sign up beginning at 8am, first dog to run at 9. Cost will range from 15-25 dollars per dog, discounts apply for members and those willing to help in the field. All breeds are welcome to these events. Club dues are 20.00 per year. Spectators are welcome ! o-|| 
We will be using pheasants as the live flyer in Jan. and will switch to ducks for Feb. and March.
Generally the 1st series will be 3 bird set up and the 2nd series will be a 2 bird set up. The first series will have 1 live flyer per dog and the other birds of the day will be dead thrown birds.
Please come out and run your dog or just to see what goes on.
Happy Training !  
WHRC Team


----------

